# Grey Knight Conversion



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

So I saw the new Sanguinian Guard and my first thought was those would make awesome seraphim wings. My next thought was those bodies would make awesome bases for grey knights. However, I am not a big fan of the heads. 

Anyone have any idea for what I could use for grey knight heads. I was thinking either crusader SM helmets but I have no idea where to get some of them. The other option would be to use midevil knight heads, although I can't seem to find any simple ones. All the ones I see from the Empire and Bret range have these giant things on top of them.

Any help or suggestions would be great. Thanks all


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

Look at the black templar heads, a lot of them have a crusader feel to them. Try these
http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/shop/a...sader-Helmet.html?shop_param=cid=29&aid=BT11&

http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/shop/a...sader-Helmet.html?shop_param=cid=29&aid=BT14&

Hope that helps


----------

